# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  AI powered trucking assistance, Autobon Holdings, Inc., Rolling Meadows, Cook County, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Autobon Holdings, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "See that semi next to you on the Jane Addams Tollway? Starting today, its driver may be keeping hands off the wheel."

by Mary Wisniewski 
November 25, 2019

----------

